# whats your music??



## Tess (Oct 30, 2013)

whats you music? Im from the 70's! Aerosmith is my band but i have a lot of country in me too. That side of me is never ending!! I got to see Merle haggard this spring time 
! He was sold out!! Merle is battling cancer. Im so thankful I got to see him preform in person!!


----------



## winointraining (Oct 31, 2013)

Mostly oldies,but I like some of bluegrass .


----------



## Tess (Oct 31, 2013)

love me some bluegrass!


----------



## Elmer (Oct 31, 2013)

I am a Deadhead. Since they are not around I listen to alot of live Phish. Bootlegs, streaming etc.

I also listen to Jazz, Miles Davis, Coletrane!

While at work I have Pandora running on my computer. 
my mix is-Bluegrass , Yonder Mountian String band is worth a listen!
Blues
Alman Bros.
Avett Bros
THE BAND is essential listening!
The Grateful Dead
Phish
Pink Floyd

It is all good!


----------



## olusteebus (Oct 31, 2013)

At this time, I am listening to blues while making wine.


----------



## bkisel (Oct 31, 2013)

Grew up in NYC listening mostly Doo-wop and early rock and roll. Have always liked Folk and Celtic music. Past few years have gotten to really like Reggie Gospel.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Oct 31, 2013)

any music is good for me except hillbilly,country,opera,.
love jazz and blues, top 40, 80s...I love to listen to classical on a harpsichord.


----------



## Kraffty (Oct 31, 2013)

Dave Matthews Band is on Top of my list, plus Classic Rock in General. Dave has a pretty good wine as well from here in California called Dreaming Tree.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 31, 2013)

Kraffty said:


> Dave Matthews Band is on Top of my list, plus Classic Rock in General. Dave has a pretty good wine as well from here in California called Dreaming Tree.



Huge DMB fan here too. "Crush" used to be my house red. But I like my stuff better now.  Dave also owns a winery in his home of Charlottesville, VA called Blenheim Vineyards. 

Some other faves: John Mayer, Jack Johnson, Foo Fighters, Mumford and Sons, 90's grunge rock in general, but especially Pearl Jam, Nirvana, Soundgarden.


----------



## Tess (Oct 31, 2013)

Have you seen wines that Rock lol

http://www.winesthatrock.com/Purchasing-Wines/Pink-Floyd


----------



## Tess (Oct 31, 2013)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bZOdrbDpTI"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bZOdrbDpTI[/ame]


----------



## wineforfun (Oct 31, 2013)

Heavy Metal all the way here. AC/DC, Shinedown, Metallica, etc. Loved it as a kid and still love it as I get older. I do tolerate/listen to almost any type of music other than country. No twanging for me.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 31, 2013)

I grew up in Jersey, where Bruce Springstien is King!

Also like...

U2, 
Crosby Stills and Nash (and young too) 
Eric Claptin
Bad Company 
Pink Floyd, 
James Taylor 
Jackson Brown
Lynard Skynard
Rolling Stones
Alman Brothers
Eagles 
George Thouroughgood [sic}
Meatloaf
Boston
Fleetwood Mac
Lou Reed (RIP) 
CCR (Creedence)

Just to name a few. I am starting to like country. To me a lot of it is country by name, but old rock in spirit. 

This is hard since there are no country music radio stations (not a single one) in either NYC or NJ.


----------



## tonyt (Oct 31, 2013)

In order of importance:
Italian Opera
Progressive (outlaw) Country
Crooners/Neapolitan/Italiamerica
Motown
70s Pop/Rock
Southern Rock
Dixieland Jazz
Big Band


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 31, 2013)

I can tolerate most except rap.


----------



## Rocky (Oct 31, 2013)

I like a wide range of music and what I listen to depends on my mood and what I am doing at the time. When cooking or making wine, I like to listen to Pavarotti, Domingo, Carreras, or Bocelli singing Italian classics. When I am just relaxing, I like to listen to show tunes as from Evita, Phantom, Superstar, Cats, etc. I especially like the music from a show called "Smokey Joe's Café" by Jerry Leiber and Mike Stoller because it reminds me of you youth. I even like classical music at times. 

I second Dan's opinion of rap. It is way beyond sucking!


----------



## cimbaliw (Oct 31, 2013)

I listen to a lot of Miles Davis, Medeski martin and wood, Classical guitar, rumba/flamenco guitar, Early 20th century russian composers, Pretty much everything from Shastakovich to the Sex Pistols, just can't stand front line commercial stuff. Anything that's an honest product is welcome here. Duke Ellington said it best... "There are two kinds of music, good music and bad music.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Oct 31, 2013)

I never cared for Miley cyrus, but when she did her backyard sessions, it was excellent.go figure...it was like a different person.
I love the old patsy cline.
Cassidy
How bout this olde...sendimental journy...one of my favorites
dang there is so many....who started this dang thread, tess.


----------



## DoodleBug (Oct 31, 2013)

My taste in music is really mellow.

Rachel Currea
Yiruma
Helen Jane Long


----------



## Tess (Nov 1, 2013)

I swing broad both ways. Dont care for Miley! I care about my music in my time!! Its still broad!! I love the rock of the 70's and country that gos wayyyy back. I was a singer in a band back in my day from the time I was 16 till I was In my 20's ...not a fan of rap unless its "walk this way "Arosmith!! In the same breath I love Blue grass and county. Ralph Stanley and Alison Maria Krauss the best. That just me!


----------



## JohnT (Nov 1, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> I can tolerate most except rap.


 

Agreed, 

The only thing missing from rap is the letter "C" in front of it.


----------



## jswordy (Nov 1, 2013)

My collection has classic rock, metal, new rock in all its variety, rap, hip-hop, techno, disco oldies, classical, '40s and '50s big band and vocalists (Sinatra, etc.), classic pop, bluegrass, folk, jazz, a very narrow slice of country rock, '70s country classics (Merle Haggard, Hank Jr., Willie Nelson, David Allen Coe, etc.) and some newer genre-breakers.

The only thing I will not listen to or buy is modern mainstream country music. That was not always the case, but it is dead to me now.


----------



## keahunter (Nov 1, 2013)

Country and 80's rock are my favorites, but my favorite singer of all time (and I'm listening to her right now) is Linda Eder!


----------



## Tess (Nov 1, 2013)

jswordy said:


> My collection has classic rock, metal, new rock in all its variety, rap, hip-hop, techno, disco oldies, classical, '40s and '50s big band and vocalists (Sinatra, etc.), classic pop, bluegrass, folk, jazz, a very narrow slice of country rock, '70s country classics (Merle Haggard, Hank Jr., Willie Nelson, David Allen Coe, etc.) and some newer genre-breakers.
> 
> The only thing I will not listen to or buy is modern mainstream country music. That was not always the case, but it is dead to me now.



Love dancing with my husband on date night to Sinatra. We laugh about how corny we thought he was back in the day. Love him now!!!! Grow up grow taste I say!!!


----------



## Logwerx (Nov 1, 2013)

While I like a lot of different music, by a number of Artists. I do not like or dis-like any type of music. I like stuff from The Carter Family, Gene Autry, Van Halen, Metallica, Morris Day & the Time, Prince .....etc. But my all time favorite is really easy.

Chris LeDoux, never missed a show, if it was within 250 miles, from the early 80's till the end. When he died, I finally realized how my mother felt when Elvis died.


----------



## millwright01 (Nov 2, 2013)

X2 on Chris LeDoux. Shot Full of Love was actually my wedding song! I mostly listen to classic country like Willie, Waylon, Merle, etc. New stuff that I like is Jamie Johnson and Pistol Annies.


----------



## Tess (Nov 2, 2013)

millwright01 said:


> X2 on Chris LeDoux. Shot Full of Love was actually my wedding song! I mostly listen to classic country like Willie, Waylon, Merle, etc. New stuff that I like is Jamie Johnson and Pistol Annies.



My parents's put a stack of county LP's on the stereo every night when I was a kid. We came from Appalachia !! We fell asleep to some of the greatest County. Merle is the king to me. This is me a couple years ago


----------



## GreginND (Nov 3, 2013)

I can go from Bach to Black Sabbath in the same sitting. I like music. Almost all I've heard has some redeeming quality - the exception being some rap. I love blues, soulful black gospel, classical, rock, acoustic, flamenco, Bollywood,you name it.


----------

